
Financial Incentives for Patients - DanBC
https://www.dc.nihr.ac.uk/highlights/patient-incentives.htm
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because I like the clarity of the NIHR communication. And
because these topics are occasionally mentioned on HN.

